# Bideltoid Width Percentiles



## dewyskin (Apr 13, 2021)

Does anyone know what the percentiles are for bideltoid width? I've got 22 inch bideltoid and some people have told me that my frame is the best they've seen, but I want to know what the extremes really are


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 13, 2021)

22 is 99% if measured correctly


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Apr 13, 2021)

forum average is 24 buddy you're nothing special


----------



## dewyskin (Apr 13, 2021)

not a larp btw


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 13, 2021)

used to wear shoulder pads to get to the magic 22in #. I went from incel to incel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

Chads.me has 26 inch bideltoid specimens, at 6'5 with a 8x6 hog with perfect muscle insertions to top it all of. Mystery how we have so many khhv here tbh


16tyo said:


> forum average is 24 buddy you're nothing special


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Apr 13, 2021)

dewyskin said:


> not a larp btw


yeh wtf bro go bodybuild


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 13, 2021)

dewyskin said:


> not a larp btw


no offense but it looks kinda gross. Your frame is narrow, and it feels like you are compensating with overtrained delts and lats


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 13, 2021)

u would look rly good but ur ribcage too big


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 13, 2021)

the forum average is 30, with a height of 6'6, you are below average, need more roid


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> the forum average is 30, with a height of 6'6, you are below average, need more roid


Don't forget the dick size average of 8x6 in this forum. Chads.me has genetical specimens that are all somehow khhv


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


>







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CertBroly (Apr 22, 2021)

dewyskin said:


> not a larp btw


Looking good mate


----------



## reptiles (Apr 22, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> View attachment 1089647




22 inches is 99th percentile jesus


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 22, 2021)

dewyskin said:


> not a larp btw


what's your routine like

you seem to be really focusing on them shoulders and lats


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Apr 28, 2021)

dewyskin said:


> not a larp btw


You look weird af ngl. Good potential though


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> View attachment 1089647


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1214113








22in vs 17in bideltoid. The guy on the right has Marfans I think which has the drawback of being framelet but also generally 6’3”+. Not sure if I’d take that tradeoff

Easier to fix bideltoid than height at least


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 7, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> View attachment 1089647


TFW above average biacromial (clavical/general frame size) but below average bideltoid. My arms are like noodles taped on to a brick jfl. I really need to start lifting. Could probably go from <19in to 20-21in bideltoid in a few years. I got a weird combo of small bone mass, wrists just under 7”, but also a broad torso and rib cage and shoulder bones. That combined with noodle legs and I’m basically spongebob


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

delphabot said:


> View attachment 1214148
> 
> 
> 22in vs 17in bideltoid. The guy on the right has Marfans I think which has the drawback of being framelet but also generally 6’3”+. Not sure if I’d take that tradeoff
> ...


the problem was that i'm not even included in the list

i have a 16,5 inch bideltoid

it's so fucking over i'm below 1st percentile

although i was boutta say it doesn't look like that guy but he's much taller so yeah makes sense

although most people i've seen with marfan have normal frames just deathly skinny


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> the problem was that i'm not even included in the list
> 
> i have a 16,5 inch bideltoid
> 
> ...


Measure with help from a friend (if you don’t have a gym buddy you already have a problem. I barely ever lift and I have like 4 gym friends). When I measure on my own I get 17-21 inches as a range. With help the range is about 18.75-19.25. It’s basically impossible to measure this without help, ideally a gymbro who actually understands this

even if you do have 17ish bideltoid now you can Larry Scottmaxx, he was a shoulderlet who decided to bodybuild anyways and became one of the best ever


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Measure with help from a friend (if you don’t have a gym buddy you already have a problem. I barely ever lift and I have like 4 gym friends). When I measure on my own I get 17-21 inches as a range. With help the range is about 18.75-19.25. It’s basically impossible to measure this without help, ideally a gymbro who actually understands this
> 
> even if you do have 17ish bideltoid now you can Larry Scottmaxx, he was a shoulderlet who decided to bodybuild anyways and became one of the best ever


trust me i have a 16 inch fucking bideltoid


also i've never stepped into a gym in my life so rofl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Measure with help from a friend (if you don’t have a gym buddy you already have a problem. I barely ever lift and I have like 4 gym friends). When I measure on my own I get 17-21 inches as a range. With help the range is about 18.75-19.25. It’s basically impossible to measure this without help, ideally a gymbro who actually understands this
> 
> even if you do have 17ish bideltoid now you can Larry Scottmaxx, he was a shoulderlet who decided to bodybuild anyways and became one of the best ever










...

this has given me motivation to never touch a barbell in my life

final nail in the coffin for any gymcel hopes i had


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1214159
> View attachment 1214162
> 
> ...
> ...


He literally went from framecel to one of the best body builders in the golden age of bodybuilding. Yes his shoulders were weak and his biceps had freakishly good genetics but would you rather Larry Scottmaxx or rot looking like a stickbug? I think Larry Scott is actually a very inspirational story of a short skinny guy becoming a beast


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

delphabot said:


> He literally went from framecel to one of the best body builders in the golden age of bodybuilding. Yes his shoulders were weak and his biceps had freakishly good genetics but would you rather Larry Scottmaxx or rot looking like a stickbug? I think Larry Scott is actually a very inspirational story of a short skinny guy becoming a beast


i would genuinely rather rot ''looking like a stickbug'' unironically


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> 22 is 99% if measured correctly


How do you measure correctly? I'm 21.5 inches and get mogged by boomers with 25 inch bideltoid at walmart every day.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> View attachment 1214148
> 
> 
> 22in vs 17in bideltoid. The guy on the right has Marfans I think which has the drawback of being framelet but also generally 6’3”+. Not sure if I’d take that tradeoff
> ...


That's 100% more than 22 inch bideltoid.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> That's 100% more than 22 inch bideltoid.


Nah he just has a tiny head and in other angles he looks a lot less wide. It’s a flattering picture is all. He’s well above average but he’s not Steve Reeves


----------

